# Consultation fee



## Robyn hamnett (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys can anyone confirm how much a dog consultation fee at vets4pets please stuff is going down with our staffie and we have an appointment on Thursday it's so upsetsing


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

From your text I'm not quite sure which upsets you most. The consultation fee itself or the unfortunate circumstance of your dog being ill?

Consultation fees are around £40.00 I believe. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Thursday is a long way away if you dog is quite poorly, I don't use vets4pets but my vets consult fee is £32.95 but all drugs are extra on top of that.


----------



## Robyn hamnett (Feb 24, 2017)

Zaros said:


> From your text I'm not quite sure which upsets you most. The consultation fee itself or the unfortunate circumstance of your dog being ill?
> 
> Consultation fees are around £40.00 I believe. But don't quote me on that.


We have only had her a week we knew she was ill to begin with but all of a sudden yesterday around 7:24pm her hind legs just gave up and her bowels seems to be diarretic ((can't spell it sorry)) it's upsetting keep seeing her legs give way she had a little tumble yesterday when chasing her ball yesterday and didn't get back up but she still seemed fine after that


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well you need to get her to the vets ASAP... not Thursday !!? by the sounds of it.


----------



## Robyn hamnett (Feb 24, 2017)

Hanwombat said:


> Well you neevd to get her to the vets ASAP... not Thursday !!? by the sounds of it.


Well unfortunately she can't walk that far and Thursday is when we get paid so we can get a taxi for her believe me if we had the money we would be taking her now if she could walk and we had the money we would also take her she's about 10-12years old


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Robyn hamnett said:


> We have only had her a week we knew she was ill to begin with but all of a sudden yesterday around 7:24pm her hind legs just gave up and her bowels seems to be diarretic ((can't spell it sorry)) it's upsetting keep seeing her legs give way she had a little tumble yesterday when chasing her ball yesterday and didn't get back up but she still seemed fine after that


Please take urgent notice of posts number 3 and 5 which I heartily agree with.

Take your dog NOW to the nearest Vet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Robyn hamnett said:


> Hey guys can anyone confirm how much a dog consultation fee at vets4pets please stuff is going down with our staffie and we have an appointment on Thursday it's so upsetsing


Thursday is an awful long way off if your dog is as ill as you describe...if you ring and ask they will tell you the consultation charge before treatment.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you have a PDSA vet near you, are you in receipt of any benefits like housing benefit as you may be eligible, if not you could call them and see if they will help in someway as there is no way your dog should have to wait until thursday for treatment, have look here https://www.pdsa.org.uk/faq/eligibility as it should show you where your local PDSA vet is and if they can help you.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Carry her between you? Get someone to give you a lift? friend? family? bus? She needs to be seen as a matter of urgency right now I'm afraid


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there no-one who can give you a lift and/or lend you money for the vet? Even if you ring and ask their consultation fee , to be honest, it sounds 100% sure that your bill will be a fair bit more. Quite a lot more possibly.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You need to take your senior dog to the vet today. No excuses. this is what it means to have a pet. She is your responsibility and that means providing health care when needed. Would you like to suffer and not be able to walk and have diarrhea for a week without treatment? It's no different for a dog. They suffer, just like humans, and it's worse because they don't know what's wrong. Take your dog to the vet. TODAY.

If you cannot, surrender her to a rescue so she can get proper treatment and no more pets until you can afford one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You have a duty of care to seek veterinary treatment for your dog, to not do so is committing an offence.

Beg or borrow money, go round friends/family/neighbours who have cars & please get her to the vet.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

A vet cannot refuse treatment if the animal is in urgent need of it. Money can wait.

I think it's £32-35 for a consultation at mine, but Vets4Pets are franchises and thus individually run and prices possibly differ slightly.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Depends on your area. Not vets4pets but my own vet is only £25.
Really hope she is at the vet, she can't wait a week


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Robyn hamnett said:


> Hey guys can anyone confirm how much a dog consultation fee at vets4pets please stuff is going down with our staffie and we have an appointment on Thursday it's so upsetsing


Even with some of the multi practice vets the costs can vary from area to area, even locally to me consultation charges seem to vary from £25 to £40ish depending on what vet you use.

If finances are the problem you may be eligible for low cost veterinary treatment or help or even free help. You can check various places to see if you are in the catchment area and or qualify for various schemes below.

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/vet-services

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/my-pet-eligible-veterinary-treatment

https://www.rspca.org.uk/whatwedo/financial

http://www.celiahammond.org/index.php/faqs/veterinary-clinics


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

You really need to have her seen now OP. It's incredibly sad & frustrating to read you can't/won't do anything until you're paid  Your dog could be in serious pain and to leave her without treatment is cruel.

Ask a neighbour for a lift? Family member? Friend? Phone ALL the above charities and ask for advice & whether you're eligible for help.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Or, call the rescue you got her from. You have only had her a week, they will help.

EDIT: Just re-read the thread, not sure if she is a rescue (I thought I saw she was), but another option if she is.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Give her to a rescue if you cannot afford to look after her. Or contact the RSPCA and see if they will help (or prosecute you if you do not get her to a vet straight away)

If by any chance she is still alive on Thursday your bill is likely to be in the hundreds for tests, a drip etc if you have neglected her over the next week.


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Any update @Robyn hamnett ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait another week you may not have dog anymore. 

If it was me I'd stave for a week to get treatment for Dillon.


----------

